# Sella Ronda for snowboarind



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I did it in 2 hours the first time I tried, that was solo so no faffing about waiting for mates at lifts etc.
It's a great place to be so definitely go for the scenery and the atmosphere. There aren't many narrow tracks at all, I use a lot of piste width and didn't have to "behave" too much. There are a few choke points below lifts which get mogulled if it is sunny with novices all over the place.
As for flat sections, I can only think of a few in the hilly area near Corvara but nothing on the main circuit apart from the last bit down to some lifts.
If you like steeper runs stay in Arabba which also has the quickest access to Marmolada. If you don't like narrow twisty and busy at the end if the day runs avoid Canazei.
We took our camper van but if I was booking a weeks holiday I'd choose Corvara.

Don't ban me for this photo of Mrs Boardiek but where else do you get scenery like this?


----------



## yoavby2 (May 20, 2021)

BoardieK said:


> I did it in 2 hours the first time I tried, that was solo so no faffing about waiting for mates at lifts etc.
> It's a great place to be so definitely go for the scenery and the atmosphere. There aren't many narrow tracks at all, I use a lot of piste width and didn't have to "behave" too much. There are a few choke points below lifts which get mogulled if it is sunny with novices all over the place.
> As for flat sections, I can only think of a few in the hilly area near Corvara but nothing on the main circuit apart from the last bit down to some lifts.
> If you like steeper runs stay in Arabba which also has the quickest access to Marmolada. If you don't like narrow twisty and busy at the end if the day runs avoid Canazei.
> ...


Thanks for your reply.
Apart of the circuit, is the entire srra suitabke for snowboarding? did not quite understand.
i read somewhere that there are many flat parts thst will require to step out of the board and walk...
but i guess that in 1200 km of slopes, there should be enough...


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I did a quick search on Sella Ronda and it seems they refer only to the round path with that name. So, if you want full info on the four locations that compose the path, I suggest you to check each location independently (Val Gardena, Corvara, Arabba and Canazei). You should be able to find ski maps of each location. With a little patience, you should be able to find also webcams of each location.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

It's 5 years since I was in the Dolomites but I can't remember having to walk at all other than the last 20-30m to the lift in a few places. I am quite a fast rider though.
This is a good clear map of the area to refer to.










As well as the Sella Ronda route I enjoyed the "hilly" area east of Corvara, there is one slow spot I remember on the long blue to Armentarola but its right next to a lovely mountain restaurant .

Most of the runs start steep but there are a few places on the SR where everybody slows down to 10-15kph but the pistes are wide and consistent so it's easy to keep going.

The area between Val Garden and the Sassuolungo mountain is full of red runs including the timed FIS downhill race piste.

ps. I think the green anticlockwise route has less slow sections than the clockwise route.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

We went to the Dolomites last year, staying in Selva. It was fantastic. We went all over the area and did the circuit in both directions. I don't remember having to unstrap and walk/scooch once (no doubt I did but not memorably so). Flat sections there certainly aren't a huge problem as long as you keep your speed and don't stop in dumb places.

I stayed in Cortina a few years ago and do remember a long flat section on the route over to main Sella Ronda - there's a horse drawn tow for most of it though which kind of makes up for the bit of walking you have to do.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't know what time of year you are thinking of going but early season can be a bit devoid of snow. Artificial snowmaking is probably the most comprehensive anywhere in the world though.


----------



## yoavby2 (May 20, 2021)

many thanks for all of the replies a the info.
mid january is too early?

i will try tobe more precise as i got my mistake, fo not refer to the sella ronda route (for some readon the ski agency calls the packagelike this) but more to the whole area using the dolomiuti suoer ski pass for the whole 1200 km of slopes.

have edited the question tobe more clear 😁


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Mid January is ok, unless a very unfortunate year. Better after Jan 9th, to avoid school Christmas vacations.
However you are booking so early, according to my standards!


----------

